# Tape pro tool case?



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

I just ordered all the tape pro corner glazers, (which i wanted to do a year ago but wallboard trim and tools said i couldnt get them in Canada) the blue line pro reach handle. and i already own a tape pro compound tube with some random roller they sold me. I want to buy a hard tool case to carry all this.( all the proper heads as well) the blue line one is to big and expensive without owning a zook. 

I looked at the Columbia version, but they say if fits every tube except tape pro. any body know a solution?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Just build your own out of plywood, Or a big round plumbing tube with caps for the long stuff, you only need a small tool box for the rest.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

i like the large plumbing pipe idea, but a plywood box would rot in my truck in less than a year. and the comlubia style case just fits the type of jobs i do so well, i like the idea of it being plastic too. (my truck has no cover, and is where i store all my tools mostly)


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Marine grade plywood?


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Check out ebay for a aluminum rifle gun case u can get small ones and double sided large ones really cheap


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Here's the first one that pops up very cheap and does exactly the same thing


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Oh and lightweight bout the same as ply or plastic maybe a little heavier but if it's too heavy get 2 small ones and make 2 trips one for zook and roller & one for tube and flusher easy done


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

the rifle case is a great idea thank you so much for your input. nothing here to hunt, i would have never thought of that in a million years. I found it hard finding the appropriate size, so i found this site www.mycasebuilder.com looks like the most affordable option and you can customize the size thank you everybody for all of your help and ideas. DWT helping make my life alot easier these days!


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

All good mate glad to help upload some pics if ya kit in cases when u get


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

trust me, you will be the first people to see it, and the only people who remotely care. lol.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I feel ya mate its tools are my secret addiction that knowbody help with lol


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Plastic gun case from Walmart $40. People ask me why I'm bringing my gun case into their house... I tell them that it makes it easier to get paid! Lol


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol that looks exactly like the revolution tube case


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

U could always load ya tube up with wash bucket water and threaten to spray the house with it it would do plenty of damage lol


----------

